# anyone Kayak Fish in Lake Erie?



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm debating kayaks of all sorts right now and I kind of want something pretty versatile that i can use in a river or on lake erie when it decent enough out. Anyone do any perch fishing or anything like that from a kayak in erie?


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I've taken my yak out on the lake a few times when the weather is good. I mostly stayed around the break walls for bass but I have ventured out on a few occasions. I had some success drop shotting for smallies and have also gotten into a few perch.

It's some great fun but you really have to keep your head on a swivel with boat traffic and all.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Had my little 8 foot Perceptions out on the lake - it's a riot!
Always better late or early in the season when boat traffic is lower.
I've been out in the perch pack in 3-5's with a spray skirt.
It was worth it just to see the looks on some peoples faces!
With a spray skirt, 3-5's are actually a bunch of fun.
Ive dropped off the wife and her sister at Whiskey once. They floated the whole lakefront, picked them up at 55th. They loved it.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Don't own a yak but there were 2 out at the hump this year in calm mid summer weather.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Google it, people are all over the Great Lakes and US coast lines all the time. You'll need a SOT 'ocean kayak' because of the waves. Lots and lots of those to choose from.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been doing a ton of research on them and as much as I would love to own a longer Ocean I dont have the space for a 12-14" kayak. I'm looking more towards the Field and Stream ones at Dicks. With that being said It would probably have to be a pretty calm day for me to go out. Also the wife said I can get one in march so I'll be seeing you Central guys out next year


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd love to get the new Jackson Cuda but it's too long for me as well, I hardly have space for the two 10 footers I have. Every time I go down to the garage/shop/storage unit I'm thinking about how I can better store them.

Watch Craigs list and eBay, there might be some deals passing through there too. Canoe/kayak rental shops might have used kayaks they are selling also.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/boa/2735498791.html

$200 + gear


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's my .02: I've put a 15' Ocean Kayak on Erie when it was windy, and I'd really think twice before putting a bare bones cheap kayak on Erie.
I don't know that much about the weather and lake conditions (how fast they change) but I wouldn't want to be in an unstable kayak or canoe and have the wind kick up. 
That being said, be sure to tether all your gear, wear your life jacket, and Enjoy! 
LMJ


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff is right on. People who know kayaks and canoes will tell you. If you take all the precautions, you will be safe.

* Monitor the 3 W's: weather, waves and wind, at all times.

* Wear PFD always, and drysuit in anything but warm water.

* Buy or build out riggers for your vessels (easy, cheap and effective).See Pics.

* Go in a group if you want to go farther out.

* Carry proper flags, horns, flares and self rescue gear. (Paddle float, Bailer)

* Stay a reasonable distance from shore and breakwalls (depending on conditions)

* Always notify someone of your plans and expected time of return.

* Practice, Learn the ways of the water. Did I mention practice?

* Expect immersion at any time, be prepared.

Safety doesn't happen by accident, accidents do! Enjoy yakin' Erie! --Tim























....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I've never personally seen a yak on big open water with outriggers, but I have seen them with GPS and marine band radios.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

For Erie I wont go out in a sit in Yak anymore. I have a 12' Pungo that I had great sucess perching and walleye fishing in and went out to the Crib on a regular basis. I never had a problem with anythng but trying to paddle a kayak back to shore thats loaded with perch and walleye untill one day.... I was out a pretty good distance and it started getting a little rough so I decided to head on in. I dont have a spray skirt but there is this plywood decking that pretty much covers up the oversized cockpit and I thought it did a pretty good job of keeping water out untill this day. A huge boat came within 20' of me at full throttle and sent some pretty good waves crashing into me. The boat started filling up quickly and the weather got much worse very quickly sending more waves/water into the boat. I couldnt bail/pump water and try to keep the bow pointed into the waves at the same time to keep any other water from coming in so I paddled as hard as I could for shore. I ALWAYS have my PFD on so I really wasnt that worried about eventually getting back in but there was a point where i thought I was going to have to leave the boat and all my gear adrift and just swim back in. Paddling that boat filled with water was like trying to paddle a downed tree through a pudding lake. 
It will be a Sit on top for me as soon as I buy one. 
12' Pungo for sale if anyones interested.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Very good point tm1669!

I've been in heavy stuff *with a spray skirt*.

When out with the wife in the summer (and an open yak) we stay along the shoreline.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I went out this year, between east harbor, and the islands in my 10' vapor. 

If you do go out in a sit in you must .. MUST have a high volume water pump. The sponge I take on my river trips would not of been able to keep up with the waves that come off the big boats trying to swamp you. 

Also watch out for water spouts


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

I like the kiwi angler and wavewalk kayaks. Double hull so i will feel more safe floating larger rivers and Can stand to do fly casting. Comes ready to mount a trolling motor. got mine for 400 brand new older model.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

tm1669 said:


> For Erie I wont go out in a sit in Yak anymore.


JAM referrs to sik's as "dieyaks" out in the NC sounds.

You can take a sik into heavy water, but you must be prepared for it.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I had a high volume pump and sponges. Problem was that I couldnt take my hands off of the paddle or the boat was instantly parallel to the ever increasing waves and I was taking them broadside. No way to pump because the waves were just kicking my arse. Started working on a bilge pump set up but decided to get into a sit on yak instead. 



USMC_Galloway said:


> I went out this year, between east harbor, and the islands in my 10' vapor.
> 
> If you do go out in a sit in you must .. MUST have a high volume water pump. The sponge I take on my river trips would not of been able to keep up with the waves that come off the big boats trying to swamp you.
> 
> Also watch out for water spouts


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks for the information guys If i did hit up erie I'd make sure it was a super nice day out there and try to find others to go out with around the breakwalls.


----------

